
Show HN: Startup Law Dictionary - raad
https://www.lawtrades.com/resources/startup-dictionary/
======
bradknowles
Who is your target audience?

Is it lawyers who don't know the startup market?

Is it techies doing startups who don't understand legal concepts?

